# my lady taking drugs



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

a few months back i met the love of my life we moved in on our first date and aint been apart since,

bombshell no 1 we found out that we were 2nd cousins removed, ie she is the daughter to my grans sisters son,i got over that because its all above board and not incest,

bombshell no 2 found out she has luikemia

bomshell no 3. she told me straight up and dident keep it a secret that she takes apart from her medication drugs coke or she calls it whites.its a little pellet thing that she puts on silver foil and puts a lighter underneath it and inhales the smoke through a pipe, no way is she addictive to this as she only gets it twice a week and when she takes it she darts around the house doing all the house work,she used to be a dentist but she kept falling asleep at work and thats when her illness came about,question is i have always been anti drugs i have always drumed it in to my 3 girls not to take,cant get it off my mind shall i let her have this pleasure or insist she stops thanks guys


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

She stops. What benefit is she getting out of doing these drugs apart from a high? It's just filthy. Sorry to any drug takers on this board. If she cares about you she'll stop. If it gives her no benefit in life apart from a feel good feeling, it's not needed.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

insist she stops it cant be doing her any good!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

You don't smoke coke, ( well you can but it's a waste) you smoke crack in a pipe. I've never heard of anyone putting it on foil and smoking it like their chasing the dragon if this is what you mean?

Just reread " when she takes it she darts around the house doing all the house work"

That sounds like crystal meth to me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

she has cancer, so this might help with her condition...impossible to judge this without knowing you two, but shes being honest with you which you should appreciate, the drugs might be helping her situation, so ask her whats helping fro her


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm thinking it sounds like either crack or crystal meth if she's smoking it.

Either can (will?) lead to psychosis if regularly used.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had girlfriends who are drug addicts and it doesn't end well, yours seems to be in control with it at the moment, but that's crack cocaine she's smoking there, it's the most addictive drug on the planet, as bad as heroin... she may be fine now, but i'm sure things will escalate, if you tell her she can't have it, you may be faced with some issues... i've been addicted to cocaine myself, still have issues with it and know that it's hard to shake off


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Id personally like her to stop if I was you, but obviously it wont be that simple. As others as said, that sound like crack or something... She may be a bit more addicted than you think


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Veteran, that is *heroin*.

Coke cannot be smoke because it has a water molecule attached to it, it doesn't work. It needs 'washing' to make it crack, the smokable version. Crack it not heated under foil it is burnt by direct heat, often on a pile of ash in a vertical pipe. You smoke/burn the entire thing. Heroin vapour is inhaled by a lighter warming the foil it sits on.

Be careful buddy, heroin ruins everything. It turns 100% safe & innocent people into.. well, let's not go there. Good luck.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

she rolls silver foil on a pen leaving a sort of silver *** and sucks the smoke through that of the foil she spends £20 -£30 a week on it


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

vetran said:


> she rolls silver foil on a pen leaving a sort of silver *** and sucks the smoke through that of the foil she spends £20 -£30 a week on it


Yeah thats chasing the dragon, does the foil just sit there in a line.

Does she burn it then tilt the foils and as it runs down it leaves a line of vapour ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dude that I definitely either meth or crack. Both are ****ing bad. The thing with drugs like that, they quickly become all or nothing. She might take it a few times per week (that she lets you know about) at te moment, but it's not going to be in her control when her brain an body decides she needs it everyday. Then you can kiss goodbye to any sort of nice or normal relationship. Addiction is hell, it Is poison, I was a drug addict for most of my teenage years so know first hand the grip it can have on you. If I were you I'd do everything in my power to make her stop. If she doesn't or can't, well.. Just shows you.

**** situation mate. Hope it works out :/


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

vetran said:


> she rolls silver foil on a pen leaving a sort of silver *** and sucks the smoke through that of the foil she spends £20 -£30 a week on it


Sounds like a crack pipe, each rock costs about £20


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

madmuscles:3403536 said:


> You don't smoke coke, ( well you can but it's a waste) you smoke crack in a pipe. I've never heard of anyone putting it on foil and smoking it like their chasing the dragon if this is what you mean?
> 
> Just reread " when she takes it she darts around the house doing all the house work"
> 
> That sounds like crystal meth to me


Agree with this... It's not coke she's smokin mate. Crack or meth. Not sure how easy meth is to get over here... I've never come across any myself.

Mate it obviously bothers you otherwise you wouldn't have started the thread

Women and drugs is a big turn off for me, only you know if you can handle bein with a crack head man but hide all you precious possessions just to be on the safe side


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Mey said:


> She stops. What benefit is she getting out of doing these drugs apart from a high? *It's just filthy*. Sorry to any drug takers on this board. If she cares about you she'll stop. If it gives her no benefit in life apart from a feel good feeling, it's not needed.


i agree but who am i to say i take drugs to , aas


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Think Steroids are in a completely different league to crack, meth or smack, so think you should quiet comfortably win that argument.

Unless your out robbing granny's for your next dbol tab


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vetran said:


> i agree but who am i to say i take drugs to , aas


There is a big BIG difference between aas and crack cocaine. Drugs like that only end one way. Badly. Been there, seen it too many times.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

definitely sounds like heroin mate, but if shes only smoking 2x a week you could help her do something about it before it gets a grip on her.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Yeah thats chasing the dragon, does the foil just sit there in a line.
> 
> *Does she burn it then tilt the foils and as it runs down it leaves a line of vapour ?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> yes is that bad bro ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Crack, meth, heroin.. whatever it is it is THE worst thing you need in your life. £20, £30.. that's how it starts, controllable & cheap. Trust me, it WILL get worse IF she doesn't stop right now. Guaranteed.

Got a shared bank account? End that.

Give her an ultimatum, Veteran. If this drug is crack you are in trouble already. If it's meth.. If it is heroin you will have scrotes in your house by next xmas, looking for stuff.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

vetran said:


> If there are brown lines as it runs down the foil it is Heroin 100%


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

vetran said:


> i agree but who am i to say i take drugs to , aas


There's a big difference between AAS and Crack / Crystal Meth / Heroin. All are incredibly addictive and destroy people's lives and the lives of those around them. Insist she stops mate, the only way is down with that ****e.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

This can't end well mate it has to go or she does you have to be selfish here, if she wants to destroy her life then that's up to her. Just think about your own girls what if she gets them on it.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

They say if you can't beat them join then - But I wouldn't recommend it on this case


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like she is smoking crack mate...

You can smoke crack etc. off of tin foil with a pipe. I am sure I heard it being referred to as "freebasing" many many many moons ago (misspent youth, what can I say, wasn't no crack head though). I did it with speed one time when I was a lad and it just made me fookin' ill, was also a waste... (I had done in the best part of 1/4 ounce up my nose and down my gullet that night so it didn't help!) Ahhhh the BAD ole' days... Anyway that's all way in the past now.

You might want to find out if it's crack though, coke is addictive enough but crack is a whole other ball game, a real game changer.

Me personally, I would be wanting to know what her past drug use is and if she had a problem with crack etc. and this is how she "deals" with it, for me that would be a no go situation if she has a history. I have seen what smack and coke has done to some real good friends from growing up, some of who are dead now...

Sorry to hear she has leukemia mate, and I don't know if this is a recent thing for her and she is doing it for the fatigue/tiredness because someone put her onto it as a "pick me up" but if it is crack then it's really not the best choice of drugs for perking you up.

Hard situation your in mate and you really need more info going forward...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry Veteran, I should NOT be telling you what to do. I just seen this all before buddy, it always turns out the same.

Like the others say, these type of drugs are not on the same planet as AAS, we use them for health or aesthetics in a controlled manner - those other drugs are aiming for ruination. And it's a pretty fast way to fvcksville.

edited


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Vet I know a few crack heads mate and they are all cnuts

Take from that what you will


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Breda said:


> Vet I know a few crack heads mate and they are all cnuts
> 
> Take from that what you will


Funny :lol:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

My personal opinion on this, and not everyone will agree, if you love her and she isn't turning in to a junkie off the stuff and she isn't looking like a crack head begging for cash (no offence) your daughters aren't going without, and it is partially helping with lukiemeia, I say let her do it, bit you do have every right to insist on her stopping, my girlfriend said to me to stop taking gear because her mother told her it makes men sterile, but I tried to explain that happens only after many years and of abuse, so we came to an agreement that I met all her family first, then after a while to get back to normal, kept it short and sweet on steroids, compromise and sacrifice.


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Vet,

Sorry to hear about your news. I have seen this all my life been around people who do it. Have even dabbled in coke myself for a number of years...Very difficult on what to advise. If it is CRACK then that drug is NOT physically addictive. These drugs are mentally addictive and thats where it stops.They are relatively easy to get off. To get off crack meth and other stimulants besides going to see the doctor, which I do think is a good idea, I would say depressants are the quick fix solution, which in turn will lead to long term riddance of these drugs. SO believe it or not try kalms the drink, maybe ask the doctor for somediazipam, anything that will relax her on the days when she usually takes these drugs, even a few drinks of alcohol might put her mind at ease. This is the keyto sobriety and is more than possible.

good luck on it mate, and dont worry.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe she is smoking crack -->



> *she calls it whites*


Now, I never heard any drug being called 'whites' but the only one that I know of that is a pellet (of sorts) is crack. Crack is THE worst **** ever ever ever. I've done it, it is brilliant for a while.. then it is the worst thing you have ever done to yourself. Heroin is a 'long-term' drug, you can live with it for years & years if you got money & no job - crack though.. it fvcks you up big time & very quickly.

You don't wanna hear the stories, especially the ones of the girl crack-heads.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

pal, you know this is bad and you know yourself that you should walk away or get her to stop. The only thing stopping you is the fact your in love with her and making excuses.

When has any drug user who started on 20 quid a week been still on 20 quid a week 5 years down the road?

If your daughter came home and said "dad, i love this guy but he smokes crack, but hes not addicted like, just does it every now and then, what do you think"

I have a strong feeling i know what you would say! Love can blind your judgement mate, try to be objective!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Terrible really.

I don't want to worry the hell out of Vet any more. I'm out.

Good luck V


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Ironclad said:


> *Terrible really. *
> 
> *
> I don't want to worry the hell out of Vet any more. I'm out.*
> ...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeh I know the one, I told my own tale there.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

If she wasn't addicted then she wouldn't even want or need that ****, so she is addicted and it'll only get worse. I doubt it's heroin, if it was, the last thing she'd be doing is housework. More like monging out on the sofa.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Mate I know you say she's the love of your life. But you've got 3 girls to think about and to me this relationship has a bad ending written all over it. I don't think you should peruse it.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

If it's smack or brown or skag she is chasing the dragon smoking it from tin foil, she will need more each time to get the same effects, this in the end will lead to addiction and to pins to get the hit quicker into her system, if i found out my Gf was doing that and i had children, she would be gone sorry but i have seen so many people on smack and its horrid stuff mate not a great drug to deal with people using it, it runs there lives and they do anything to get the next hit . Sorry to hear she is using but you have to think of you and your family first .


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't want to seem condescending (I can't even spell it ffs) mate but she is an addict. A functioning addict. A functioning addict at the moment but that is a very slippery slope indeed. If you love this woman and she loves and respects you too then you can try to overcome this together though even approaching this issue with her could be difficult.

As for what it is, I would say crack cocaine due to her reaction. Look up some documentarys online when she is out.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

http://www.noslang.com/drugs/dictionary/w/ a link to nick names for drugs


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

£20-£30 u know of mate and it could soon escalate in to all she has but if it doesn't matter to you who cares what any one would think


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

iron manc said:


> Vet,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your news. I have seen this all my life been around people who do it. Have even dabbled in coke myself for a number of years...Very difficult on what to advise. If it is CRACK then that drug is NOT physically addictive. These drugs are mentally addictive and thats where it stops.They are relatively easy to get off. To get off crack meth and other stimulants besides going to see the doctor, which I do think is a good idea, I would say depressants are the quick fix solution, which in turn will lead to long term riddance of these drugs. SO believe it or not try kalms the drink, maybe ask the doctor for somediazipam, anything that will relax her on the days when she usually takes these drugs, even a few drinks of alcohol might put her mind at ease. This is the keyto sobriety and is more than possible.
> 
> good luck on it mate, and dont worry.


Sorry mate but that is pretty terrible advice there. Using alcohol to combat a drug addiction is pretty stupid, whole new set of problems right there, especially as she already has a drug problem.

Crack may not be physically addictive but it is by no means easy to get off. I know a few crack heads who know they are fcuking their life up with it, cant afford it, loosing friends/family through it, robbing people etc. They dont want to be taking it but cant stop. If it was that easy to get off there would be less of a crack problem in this country.

Lastly, the GP will not prescribe Diazepam to anyone with any sort of drug problem, though they can help a great deal they should be a last resort as a benzo habbit is by far the worst addiction and can be life threatening to come off of.

Veteran, really feel for you there mate. I met a girl about 12 years ago who was the love of my life at the time, was with her a few years and when i joined the army i noticed little changes in her when i came back after 3 months away.

I got deployed for 7 months and did not even recognise her or feel i even knew her anymore she was such a mess. She got herself messed up with heroin and crack so i walked away right there and then.

It does sound like either heroin or crack mate, if it leaves brown streaks down the tinfoil it will more than likely be heroin, if it leaves a sort of sweet smell then it could possibly be crack. It cant be cocaine sorry

Due to her situation it is quite a hard one to give advice on, try and get some more info on what she is using and how long/how often she's using.

Do a bit of research on whatever substance it is so you will be better prepared to help her overcome it.

I wish you all the best mate, keep us posted and I'm sure someone will be better able to advise or give their opinion


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vetran said:


> That's not crack then, that's skag! Even worse.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm more or less certain that its crack, as that is called White. But, it will end badly as it often does with class A's.

There is no simple answer, but you ought to find out more about her drug use, & about her.

I'm sorry this is happening.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Anyone thinking she's running round the house like cracker after having a smoke and thinks it gear (heroin)is off there own rockers if it was she wouldn't be moving of the seat!

Very much sounds like crack, meth is available here. But not readily ....yet!

Simple truth of the matter is unless she sees it as a problem she won't stop, sorry.

You might have some luck if she knows how you feel but ultimately still has to be her choice.

Pm me if you wanna talk about it more sadly I have more than a fair share of experience with class a addiction.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Absolutely wrong


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Bearing in mind she takes this then does housework and used it to stay awake for work this sh!t isn't heroin. Any1 with 1st hand experience of people close to them on heroin will be well aware the last thing that **** makes people want to do is housework, the opiates would have her sitting spaced out or slouched somewhere.

Sounds more like crystal meth to me but if she is calling it 'whites' then it could be crack. Either are terrible and will destroy her if she uses them continually.

Good luck helping her and supporting her. Will be hard getting her to come off, end of the day she needs to want to come off otherwise its a losing battle


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

The worst thing to deal with from addicts is manipulation. You will be manipulated into thinking what she wants you to think and manipulated into helping her. You know there's a problem help her get off it now. My brothers a smack head and because of it I have nothing to do with him, I couldn't care less brother or not. I listened to his rubbish for years, sent him money etc. then I had my son and decided enough was enough and never would he have a person like that in his life, so it stopped. He has occasionally tried to speak to me and it's all ended with him wanting money from me. Your relationship will go badly wrong very soon.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Does she separate substances when its on the spoon?

If so it could be coke and as someone mentioned that procedure is called "freebasing".

Just cos she smokes it,doesn't mean its automatically crack/heroin(definitely not as she'd be vegetated on the settee not doing housewoek) etc


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I've never come across crystal meth in the UK, and I was heavily involved in the scene at one point.

Regardless of what it is, I wouldn't turn a blind eye to its use. I know of quite a few really decent people, who were very smart and in good professions change character through various drug use. They all started as controlled users or social users but over time it can develop into your life. That said I know of people that have done it for years and maintained control, but its you don't always have a choice when it starts to take over.

If she is just doing it by herself midweek for no real reason that for me would be a red flag. Any idea of how long has she been on it?

Best of luck with it, there is lots of info and support groups out there for both of you.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

She chases the dragon round the room vet?

Fair play for moving in together after the first date though


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i started this thread last night when she was asleep and have just dropped her of at work i hate going behind her back.

she came out of a 20 year realationship last sept and her x partner was a user,she left him when she was diagnosed because she said she wasted twenty years of her life and now the reality check is she wants more out of life,she is very happy at the min put on a lot more weight and people are saying that she now looks great and that i am good for her,she never had children (she is 51 same age as me by the way) because she said she would never have brought them into that enviorment she loves my girls and the ready made family and bakes them cakes and buys them flowers when we visit she breaks down in tears everytime she sees them on what she has missed out on,she is a good women and its hard for me to no what to do about it,her use of this drug dosent affect me at all its just like her taking an upper so at the min i just dont no what to do,,so the reality of it all she has been a user for twenty years


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

MrLulz said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it sounds like either crack or crystal meth if she's smoking it.
> 
> Either can (will?) lead to psychosis if regularly used.


x 2

It's definitely not Coke.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Lifter said:


> x 2
> 
> It's definitely not Coke.


Why ia it definitely not coke?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

If she has been doing it 20 years, I very much doubt that she will ever stop.

Therefore, Vet, you have to ask yourself a question : can you put up with it? If so, crack on, if not, bin her.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> If she has been doing it 20 years, I very much doubt that she will ever stop.
> 
> Therefore, Vet, you have to ask yourself a question : can you put up with it? If so, crack on, if not, bin her.


Agree with this mate.

She was on the gear before you came along Vet and she'll be on the gear long after you go.

Maybe the inclusion of a new decent bloke will mean she feels less likely to rely on it. I'm guessing she got into it through her previous partner, with him also being a user.

Best of luck.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

vetran said:


> i started this thread last night when she was asleep and have just dropped her of at work i hate going behind her back.
> 
> she came out of a 20 year realationship last sept and her x partner was a user,she left him when she was diagnosed because she said she wasted twenty years of her life and now the reality check is she wants more out of life,she is very happy at the min put on a lot more weight and people are saying that she now looks great and that i am good for her,she never had children (she is 51 same age as me by the way) because she said she would never have brought them into that enviorment she loves my girls and the ready made family and bakes them cakes and buys them flowers when we visit she breaks down in tears everytime she sees them on what she has missed out on,she is a good women and its hard for me to no what to do about it,her use of this drug dosent affect me at all its just like her taking an upper so at the min i just dont no what to do,,so the reality of it all she has been a user for twenty years


It seems to me, from what you've said that you've already helped her on the right track. Just a case of getting over this last hurdle. I have never suffered a major illness(touch wood.) so I would be hesitant to judge someone and their actions who is suffering. I hope all works out for you,


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally i would run good luck


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> If she has been doing it 20 years, I very much doubt that she will ever stop.
> 
> Therefore, Vet, you have to ask yourself a question : *can you put up with it?* If so, crack on, if not, bin her.


i have to now mate she told me on day 2 the situation so it wouldent be fair to bail out now,maybe i should have started this post 3 months ago,but have only now decided to talk to people about it


----------



## nightnicon (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd say she needs to stop.

you mention you have kids are they still living at home? young? my first priority would be what affect it would have on them as they would always take priority over any girlfriend


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never done drugs therefore I don't understand the addiction etc, but she's obviously an intelligent woman being a dentist and would she be taking whatever she is as a self prescribed medication for her illness.? If so then let her be if not then you either have to live with it or move on.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

nightnicon said:


> I'd say she needs to stop.
> 
> you mention you have kids *are they still living at home?* young? my first priority would be what affect it would have on them as they would always take priority over any girlfriend


no there grown up and living with partners,there is no way i would allow use around them its just me and her mate


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

this is not good mate spec if she is ill need to stop that

muck it wont end well for u or her hope it works out 4

you both tho! check this site for info www.talktofrank.com/


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

You said its small pellets and she calls them "whites" and smokes them.... then its crack cocaine. She's being a little economical with the truth there telling you its coke mate.

You don't HAVE to put up with anything regardless of when she told you. However, people saying you should INSIST she stops.... you can't insist anyone does anything. You can ask her and see what she says though.

Sorry to be blunt Vet, but you're living with a crack head, and thats not great.

Personally my advice would be to say you've been a little naive and were unaware of what she was actually doing, tell her you are extremely uncomfortable with her doing this in your home and being with a partner who does this, ask her why she does it and does she feel able to stop. If she does feel able, ask her to try to do so. If she doesn't..... well only you can decide then mate x


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I wouldnt be to trusting on anything you read on that website to be honest mate. Theirs alot of properganda on their....

Just check out the weed simulation http://www.talktofrank.com/mess-with-your-mind... full blown hallucinations, voices and paranoia? Errrrmmm, Thats not weed, thats schizophrenia.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

mate if shes on crack you need to get her help. its one of the most addictive drugs out there and if she falls in deep with it shes fcuked. if ur on it long enough even after getting clean ur still gonna look like a rockhead


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Only read page 1 and all the experts' "you can't smoke coke" comments ...

Of course you can ...

You can smoke coke exactly like that and get rid of all the $hit in it with baking soda / water / heat in a spoon and leaves you with just ... rocks of coke.

Doesn't exactly take a chemist.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

To be honest and Im sure some willl disagree but I'd say that the fact that she may have been taking it for up to 20 years is a good thing in one sense as it would appear that she still has it under control.

If you can put up with it then it may be better to keep tabs on her usage, no pun intended! Trying to force her off it may cause more problems then letting her be. As said she is clearly a clever person being a dentist you would assume she understands the risks involved and as such has it controlled.

It may be that she decides to come off it herself in the future now that she is no longer in that environment. Have you spoken to her about it and told her your feelings towards it if so how did she respond? Was she quite open about it or did she get quite defensive?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

please dont take this the wrong way but you aware that addicts will surround themselves with people who tollerate their abuse?


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Find it a bit strange why you moved in on the first date. then to discover shes on crack head, did she need some were to live was she already on it,

did you now her prior to the first date,are you sure its just 2 a week as an addict will never tell you the truth about there habit,it just seems a bit much

for a new relationship sort it before your hooked on her,look at her past.

A guy a know from my past, i would have trusted with my life now i wouldn't blink in front of him, he would steel the pattern off your tie


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

she is taking crack cocaine twice a week... its a dependancy.. or most probably lead to one ? its not like popping an E once a week at the club.


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

She needs help when that buzz stops satisfying them the next thing is to start injecting it,saw my mates cuz go through this and wasn't a pretty site when we both saw him laid there over dosed. Paramedics tried to bring him back with no such luck. It's an evil drug


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

spike:3404153 said:


> Only read page 1 and all the experts' "you can't smoke coke" comments ...
> 
> Of course you can ...
> 
> ...


Fair enough but its already in rock form and it sounds like she's smokin crack


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

spike said:


> Only read page 1 and all the experts' "you can't smoke coke" comments ...
> 
> Of course you can ...
> 
> ...


Coke in spoon,

baking soda or ammonia,

heat,

absorb liquid,

You have crack.

Or you just buy a rock of crack cocaine. Seems like it should be the same or similar to cocaine but there is a huge difference, not just socially!

Veteran, my advice to you would be to find out exactly what shes taking, if it turns out to be crack do a bit of research on it and sit down with her.

Tell her you know what shes doing to herself and you, tell her she needs to be 100% honest with you and if she admits she has a problem then this is a good thing, there is hope for her yet.

It's a big step for an addict to admit they have a problem.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeh i would say its definitely crack, which is basically 100% pure cocaine so she is not actually lying when she says it cocaine. I would say she must have very good self control if she manages to only spend £20 or £30 a week on it. The thing with cocaine is it is mentally addictive rather than physically , so its not like heroin where if you don't take it you will get sick.

So it is possible a person with a very strong will could use it without letting it take over their lives, which if you have been with your GF for 3months and it hasn't been negatively affecting your relationship then maybe she is able to do so.

Its a hard one really because it sounds like she has basically been upfront with you from the start , and she seems able to control her use and it doesn't sound like it is otherwise spilling over into other areas of your relationship.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

My bro did a lot of weed when he was younger. Then he dabbled in a 'little bit of coke on a weekend'. Then he did a bit in the week too. Then he lost his job, car and had his dealer turn up.demanding 2.5k!

You get what im saying fella? I feel for you I really do but please try sort it because in 12 months, well, who knows. I know its **** but you need to do it. Hope it works out dude

Edit: my bro DID beat it though with a hell of a lot of help. Be positive. Get her help and its something you can.overcome. Crack or not! All the best


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You said its small pellets and she calls them "whites" and smokes them.... then its crack cocaine. She's being a little economical with the truth there telling you its coke mate.
> 
> You don't HAVE to put up with anything regardless of when she told you. However, people saying you should INSIST she stops.... you can't insist anyone does anything. You can ask her and see what she says though.
> 
> ...


^ this mate.

Hopefully it all comes good!


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

I say just ignore it. A little bit of crack every few hours never hurt anyone and it sounds like she's doing a really great job when it comes to the house cleaning.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cant really add much other than to say best of luck helping her. I have had a coke problem for about ten years now! I stopped enjoying it about a ywar ago but keep doing it out of boredom and routine. Neck a load of cans, spunk a ton on beak and spend the night shagging or masturbating. Thats been the last ten years of my life in a nutshell. Time I will never get back!


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

thats deffo crack or meth mate.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Mey said:


> She stops. What benefit is she getting out of doing these drugs apart from a high? It's just filthy. Sorry to any drug takers on this board. If she cares about you she'll stop. If it gives her no benefit in life apart from a feel good feeling, it's not needed.


What if someone told the OP they he must stop taking PED's in all shapes and sizes?

Find out more about what she is taking. If it is crack or meth, (which is what it does sound like one of these two), then get her help or finish it. Don't try to change someone, just leave.


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

U smoke smack on tinfoil chasin the dragon u put it on there heat it up underneath with a ligher turns into liquid and after bit overe heatin it starts smoking then breath it in


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

She will already b addicted it takes a couple of days to start clukin for more at the start it will get worse then it will b injectin it my brother killed himself doin it and they never admit there addicted and they get good at hiding it aswell


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

To everyone saying it's heroin in what universe does heroin have this effect on a person......



vetran said:


> when she takes it she darts around the house doing all the house work


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I still dont think its crack,but just coke she's freebasing to get rid of all the sh*t.(you have to purify coke via freebasing quite a few times to get it down to pure crack)

2nd all these people saying that she will get addicted. She hasnt just started smoking this stuff,she's done it long before the OP was around. I'm sure she'd have been addicted and upped her intake by now if it was that bad.

Op you can buy drug testers online,why dont you buy one, test it and see what it is she's smoking?


----------



## Cockles99 (Jul 13, 2012)

OK so here are the facts!

If its a white pellet it is 99% likely to be crack cocaine-crack is burned directly on a pipe on gauze or ash, it can also be chased on tin foil-chasing the dragon-but this is not often done, and normally seen in heroin smoking. Crack and heroin can both be injected too.

Crack is only mentally addictive, not physically, and yes, it can lead to psychosis....the question you need to ask is what is she using to come down from the high. A very high proportion use heroin to come down-this is in my opinion a more serious problem, since it is far more difficult to come off, since it is very physically addictive with withdrawal symptoms.

If it is crack, there is no withdrawal-so you don't need diazepam/alcohol or anything, just stop! It wont be heroin, since white heroin isn't found in Uk....here it's nearly all Afghan brown heroin...but if it was, then she'd need valium or something for withdrawal, depending on how bad it is.

Addiction is nasty, trust me, I know. Very likely that she has a psychological addiction of some sort-its hard to use crack without developing an addiction of some measure. People who judge her for this are, in my opinion, pretty stupid-we all have problems, illnesses etc. Many people, not including me, consider addiction a lifelong illness, so it's not fair to harshly judge someone for being ill-I believe we have a choice, although some people may have a strong genetic predisposition for addiction. Its complex and every addiction case is specific to the individual and their circumstances.

Be very careful talking to a GP-it will be splashed all over her records, used against her, and the help will be very little and pretty much useless.

Help and support her, but never enable her. You kind of have to be cruel to be kind.

Get her in the gym-worked for me.


----------



## Cockles99 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I still dont think its crack,but just coke she's freebasing to get rid of all the sh*t.(you have to purify coke via freebasing quite a few times to get it down to pure crack)
> 
> 2nd all these people saying that she will get addicted. She hasnt just started smoking this stuff,she's done it long before the OP was around. I'm sure she'd have been addicted and upped her intake by now if it was that bad.
> 
> Op you can buy drug testers online,why dont you buy one, test it and see what it is she's smoking?


If you freebase powder cocaine you make crack! So that would be the same as crack cocaine ie it is crack! A drug test kit would not distinguish between cocaine and crack cocaine-they both detect cocaine metabolite-which is the same


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Been there myself, used to tell myself I didn't need it and could stop at any time. Weird how I could see myself literally on the verge of dieing some weekends but just kept on sniffing/popping the pills. Only way is to completely remove her from it, does she have friends who do it etc? If so they need to go. If not, I have no idea fella sorry


----------



## Cockles99 (Jul 13, 2012)

squirt said:


> She will already b addicted it takes a couple of days to start clukin for more at the start it will get worse then it will b injectin it my brother killed himself doin it and they never admit there addicted and they get good at hiding it aswell


Think you've set a record for stereotypes and broad generalizations in one post here!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Cockles99 said:


> If you freebase powder cocaine you make crack! So that would be the same as crack cocaine ie it is crack! A drug test kit would not distinguish between cocaine and crack cocaine-they both detect cocaine metabolite-which is the same


Like i said,you have to purify a few times and with chemicals to get crack cocaine. Doing it once doesn't create crack cocaine,just cleans up a bit of the **** from what you've bought


----------



## marc2001dj (Feb 18, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Cant really add much other than to say best of luck helping her. I have had a coke problem for about *ten years* now! I stopped enjoying it about a ywar ago but keep doing it out of boredom and routine. Neck a load of cans, spunk a ton on beak and *spend the night shagging* or masturbating. Thats been the last ten years of my life in a nutshell. Time I will never get back!


I beg to differ, that sounds like an awesome 10 years.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marc2001dj said:


> I beg to differ, that sounds like an awesome 10 years.


Shagging, yes, vvanking, no


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Zara-Leoni said:


> You said its small pellets and she calls them "whites" and smokes them.... then its crack cocaine. She's being a little economical with the truth there telling you its coke mate.
> 
> You don't HAVE to put up with anything regardless of when she told you. However, people saying you should INSIST she stops.... you can't insist anyone does anything. You can ask her and see what she says though.
> 
> ...


This is the best bit of advice I have read. Only you know the full details of the situation you're in, and only you can decide what to do, and will do regardless of what any of us say, you're the one living it mate.

She is on crack mate, that much seems pretty clear to me. For me it all comes down to what type of bloke you are and how strong your feelings are for her. You already know what your going to do and none of what we say will change that...

If you love her and think you can "help" her with her crack habit and most importantly of all trust her, then who knows you might make something together... Personally the fact she is smoking crack would destroy it for me, I would be unable to trust her as of now, and if I stayed with her unable to trust her, then all I would be doing is drawing out the inevitable failure of the relationship through arguments and fighting, ultimately making it way harder on myself when we do split down the line...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can understand people smoking weed when they have cancer (met a guy who claimed it cured him). But she really should stop the other stuff bro. Maybe a good talk about this is on the table mate. You don't want your girls seeing any of this and it makes what you drummed into them abit double standards if ye get what I'm saying. Hope ye sort this out mate, canny be easy on you when you already care about her and supporting her through her cancer and she's taking drugs, not good man.


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats Yabba she's smoking, AKA Crystal meth!!!, Its a pill that you smoke and keeps on goin for 24hrs!! They all a

take it in thailand and america!! ~Definatly yabba by the sounds of it! Very addictive and very dangerous!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

It's crack. FIrst time I smoked it was on a bench in Rotterdam, I jumped out, tore my tshirt off and ran down the road. Hit was unbelievable and craved it afterwards but I knew it was a no-no. I have done it a handful of times and no more. Still think of it longingly. Very much doubt she will give it up.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fuk it - if she has lukemia, is functional, not needy, fun to be with etc - leave her to it

i'd rather be with her by the sounds of it than all the non drug using cows i've known and i'm not even adding a lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

btw - crack is a VERY short high so its likely shes using cocke or speed to soften the come down and would explain zipping round doing the housework............a crack high is only 5 to 10 min IIRC


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

This is as I see it being blunt please don't take offence...

I rent aproperty couple in their 50's lived there for 40 years and the chap got diagnosed with cancer was outgoing in a manual job...within the year he wasted away on chemo and was dead

If that helps her then so be it and if she has been on it for 20 years then unlikely she will stop...talk with her see if you can put her into a clinic if she is happy to go!

All the best


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I still dont think its crack,but just coke she's freebasing to get rid of all the sh*t.(you have to purify coke via freebasing quite a few times to get it down to pure crack)
> 
> 2nd all these people saying that she will get addicted. She hasnt just started smoking this stuff,she's done it long before the OP was around. I'm sure she'd have been addicted and upped her intake by now if it was that bad.
> 
> Op you can buy drug testers online,why dont you buy one, test it and see what it is she's smoking?


This would still be crack mate



TG123 said:


> To everyone saying it's heroin in what universe does heroin have this effect on a person......


Actually it can and does mate when taken in moderation it gives a buzz


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If you don't like it then leave her.

If someone has had a habit got that long, can fully function on it and afford it then you ain't ever gonna stop them from doing it.

Sad facts, but the truth I'm afraid.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Smitch said:


> If you don't like it then leave her.
> 
> If someone has had a *habit got that long, can fully function on it and afford it then you ain't ever gonna stop them from doing it*.
> 
> Sad facts, but the truth I'm afraid.


And if this is the case, who can judge her? No more than anyone taking PEDS, just an individual choice not harming anyone but potentially the user.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Id say try get her off it and if she cant then try get her to get help for it

Just sit her down tell her how much u like/love her but u cant deal with the drugs side

See what she says and take it from there


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Aint read the comments but that 100% aint coke, sounds more like Crystal meth or heroin . If it is, I would just get rid m8, would you really want to help the love of your life etc get more attached now then find out shes overdosed on crystal meth or heroin.

Personally would just put my thoughts across and say blunty, we TOGETHER are going to workout this meth addicted or i'm to have to go separate ways.

Nick


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Id say try get her off it and if she cant then try get her to get help for it
> 
> Just sit her down tell her how much u like/love her but u cant deal with the drugs side
> 
> See what she says and take it from there


And she'll make all the promises in the world and then just hide it from you.

You can't reason with an addict mate.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smitch said:


> And she'll make all the promises in the world and then just hide it from you.
> 
> You can't reason with an addict mate.


Worth a try though, if she likes him as much as he likes her and wants to keep him then she would stop it

People stop smoking, drinking and drugs for one another so i dont see why not.

If she does say no then yeah id ditch..it will only get worse


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Sorry mate, but she will end up looking like this eventually:


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Definatley Cyrstal meth!! Dont care what antone say's ive seen it being smoked, Its a pill that you put on tin foil and you smoke it!! Look it up , my pal got 80 sent over from thailand and smoked the lot in one go, he was up for 5 days solid!! Wired outta his head! BAD BAD STUFF!!!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

findog said:


> Definatley Cyrstal meth!! Dont care what antone say's ive seen it being smoked, Its a pill that you put on tin foil and you smoke it!! Look it up , my pal got 80 sent over from thailand and smoked the lot in one go, he was up for 5 days solid!! Wired outta his head! BAD BAD STUFF!!!!


I'm glad you can make that assumption from not seeing and the OP not exactly knowing whats being used. Crytal Meth can be cooked up in a lab from ephedrine or psuedo ephedrine. Dont know why anyone would bother risking importing pills from Thailand, pretty retarded tbh when they can just pop to a chemist and buy a few boxes of cold and flu medication and use some basic chemistry.

As she's been using a number of years, I can guarantee its not meth. Fairly recent in terms of drugs to hit the street and very rare in the UK.


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Not everyone knows how to make it!! Thankgod


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Im on about the Yabba form which is made into pills and smoked!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Yabba was a commercial form of meth, you could buy it from truck stops up until a couple of years ago. Them silly Thais.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

OrganicSteel said:


> As she's been using a number of years, I can guarantee its not meth. Fairly recent in terms of drugs to hit the street and very rare in the UK.


this

meth is still a relatively new drug here and as Op said she'd been on it for 20 years

It's pretty clear she's smoking crack

are you going to be able to get a long term recreational crack user with cancer to stop? no, Op you've either got to leave her if it's that much of a problem to you or let her get on with it

not EVERY heroin or crack addict looks and behaves like an extra from trainspotting, if she's been on it for 20 years, still has it under control to just a couple of times a week and isn't hurting anyone by doing it then i don't see what the problem is

there's judges, bankers, politicians and business men who have 20 year heroin habbits


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyhow, back to the nitty gritty. It all depends on how dirty she is after smoking it. Most birds I know, after a few lines, turn into little minxs.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Rather than trying to guess what's she smoking, I think the focus should be on what should be done.

Love is tough, both good and bad, all I can say is go with what you think is best for you, you are the most important person in this and if you're questioning now, then the paranoia isn't far away.

Walk away pal before the pain gets too much and starts messing with your head.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

Ive seen 2 of my best mates go in a bad way to drugs m8 (crack) long story short - lost everything, family, friends.

Get her off it m8!


----------



## findog (Apr 22, 2012)

Yehhh all the rage in Thailand, hope it dosnt hit here or the country gonna be ****ed, allready got bagheads, Crackheads last thing we need it yabba dabba do heads!!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

findog said:


> View attachment 92149
> Yehhh all the rage in Thailand, hope it dosnt hit here or the country gonna be ****ed, allready got bagheads, Crackheads last thing we need it yabba dabba do heads!!


with all the designer drugs available and coming out, it won't be long until there's something similar tbh


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Mate to be fair to her she told u from day one so least she isn't trying to hide it from you which means she should have a problem talking to you about it. And if she has been taking it that long under control then I personally wouldn't worry to much I wouldn't like it but no one is perfect!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

maverick1888 said:


> Find it a bit strange why you moved in on the first date. then to discover shes on crack head,* did she need some were to live* was she already on it,
> 
> did you now her prior to the first date,are you sure its just 2 a week as an addict will never tell you the truth about there habit,it just seems a bit much
> 
> ...


no mate i went round for tea and never went home for 3 months lol. but i think its deffo crack ,when she rings up the dealer she asks for a whisky ie think thats code for whites, like i said her last partner got her on it but she said he used to put it in a pipe and inhale the lot in one go,what she does on the foil and she mentioned chasing the dragon is burn it let it run down the foil and inhales it,but that one pellet she makes it last for 3-4 hours lighting and inhailing it every half hour or so,i have seen her go 3-4 days without it but with her illnes and the the constant tiredness she says it helps,when she told me she takes it i said well you do it in front of me and not in secret as i was expecting her to be spaced out and out of it i thought that was how drugs made you but quite the opposite all i see is an instant energy boost and no threat to the realatioship as far as i can see,like said she been doing it for 20 years so tell me if i am wrong £20-£30 /week dosent seem that much of an addiction ? i like to thank all those who have posted on this thread and to those who have sent me private messages, these types of drugs i no nothing about and i thank you for your support in this.but i do no one thing if she turned into a zombie gone unconcious for hours or used a needle i would have gone when she first did it in front of me so i am still unsure how to deal with it thanks


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

just to add my ex wife spent far more than £30 week on alchohol and turned into a nasty violent b"tch i now which i prefer guys but it dosent make it right i no that


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

vetran said:


> when she rings up the dealer she asks for a whisky


whisky is 100% code for heroin mate


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> *whisky is 100% code for heroin mate*


ok gotcha,now when the word heroin is mentioned that does sound bad


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

yep mate heroin, whiskey and brandy b's and whites, code name for heroin, i know alot of people have already given you good advice so i dont need to bang on, but it is a horrible disgusting drug mate ive seen it ruin lives of family members and the sad thing is i grew up with people selling it, you want to get her well clear, the docs usually prescribe methodone you get the same high but it will aide in coming of heroin but can become just as addictive!!ive no reason to contemplate wether shes telling you the truth about how often she smokes it because i dont knw you or her, but in my experience of selling it no one! and i mean NO ONE only smokes it twice a week, and thats the truth mate, i have never come across some one to only smoke it twice a week, the least i came across was a lad picking up 3 times a week but that was 3 large ammounts, if it was me id try to keep a close eye on her, sometimes things can seem worse then you actually pick up on, step back and just watch her, and think about her life and how she is on a daily basis, im sure youll be able to help her out, best of luck to you both because to come of that sh1t youre going to really need it


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I am lost here.

WTF is crack cocaine? Google says its pure cocaine which is bollocks. It doesn exist in this country. So are people just smoking the powder?

Im a drug user so not judging. Just cant understand this


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

vetran said:


> ok gotcha,now when the word heroin is mentioned that does sound bad


that is strange though that she gets a hugh high and buzz from it though, i've been one of the ones who has said on this thread a couple of times from how you've described how she takes it, what it looks like and how it makes her feel that it's definently crack cocaine but i know for sure that whisky is what they call heroin

maybe it's something to do with her having cancer and it has a different effect on her i don't know

I still feel the same though mate wehther or not it's crack or heroin she's not out robbing old ladies to get a fix, she only does it recreationally and she's been doing it for so long now you're notgoing to change her, like i said before not every heroin/crack addict has a £100 per day habbit, is a scrawny chav looking cnut out robbing to get a fix all day, plenty of people in the business world and beyond have controlable long term addictions to crack or heroin so as long as she's not hurting anyone and you can handle it, especially with her going through the cancer thing i'd say let her get on with it. it's completely possible to have a long term manageable addiction like that, she's not after 20 years on it all of a sudden going to start doing £50 a day so either confront her about it, move out and on with your life etc or draw a line under it, put it to bed and enjoy being with her, either way good luck mate


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> I am lost here.
> 
> WTF is crack cocaine? Google says its pure cocaine which is bollocks. It doesn exist in this country. So are people just smoking the powder?
> 
> Im a drug user so not judging. Just cant understand this


crack cocaine to try and explain it basically is freebase cocaine thats boiled and fcuked with to create the rock(crack cocaine), this can only be smoked so it gets into your system instantly and is much more addictive than normal cocaine


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Irish Beast said:


> I am lost here.
> 
> WTF is crack cocaine? Google says its pure cocaine which is bollocks. It doesn exist in this country. So are people just smoking the powder?
> 
> Im a drug user so not judging. Just cant understand this


From my understanding crack is "washed up" cocaine , its mixed with ammonia or baking soda and water and the chemical reaction takes out all/most of the impurities in the powder and what is left is just pure(or very near to) coke, i have seen the finished product and it is like a hard shiny rock like like substance , not remotely resembling powder or even compressed powder.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

This is the same drug people use in thailand to stay awake to do 24+ hr jobs, forgot its name though but thats usually a red pill

could be pervitin?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=brandy&defid=1388774

13. brandy	44 up, 153 down

Code name for the drug Heroin, especially between drug users and drug dealers when conducting a deal over the phone.

Nowadays, a dealer who sells heroin almost always sells crack cocaine too, and vice versa. And because dealers are so paranoid all the time about getting caught by the police, they don't appreciate users blatantly asking them for drugs by their names heroin and crack. This is especially true when talking on the phone as they always believe the line to be tapped by the police.

*So from the colours/slang terms associated with the two drugs, i.e. brown for heroin and white for crack*...

Brown has become Brandy and...

*White has become Whisky. *

Genius!

DEALER: Wha' you want?

USER: Two whisky and one brandy! And hurry up, I'm clucking like mad!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> crack cocaine to try and explain it basically is freebase cocaine thats boiled and fcuked with to create the *rock*(crack cocaine), this can only be smoked so it gets into your system instantly and is much more addictive than normal cocaine


that is a term that she has used so crack cocaine is prob what she is on,just out of curiosity can you get a brown rock as she did tell me about it but i wasent taking much notice and she said that is more addictive ?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

goonerton said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=brandy&defid=1388774
> 
> 13. brandy	44 up, 153 down
> 
> ...


i don't give a sh1t what urban dictionary says i know people who serve up and whisky is heroin


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Brown,brandy or b's is usually the stronger of the two


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't begin to imagine what she's going through

But I'd never get serious with anyone who did any kind of drugs unless she did them as responsibly and cautiously as I do

Any hard drugs like meth/crack and I'd be straaaight out the door, wouldn't want a drug addict raising my children :/

Crack is coke, cooked to make a rock, think it's baking soda you use but not 100% sure! More intense high but lasts for less, so you go from extremely happy/energised to extremely unhappy/lethargic which makes it extremely more-ish!

Heroin is the daddy of all drugs, I hear on a scale of pleasure your first hit is the equivalent of 300 orgasms


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

TG123 said:


> i don't give a sh1t what urban dictionary says i know people who serve up and whisky is heroin


Well i can't say i've ever associated with heroin dealers , but i know heroin doesn't come in a pellet as described by the OP, whereas small bits of crack could be described that way, and when she gets these "pellets" she asks here dealer for whiskey...just logic mate...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

vetran said:


> that is a term that she has used so crack cocaine is prob what she is on,just out of curiosity can you get a brown rock as she did tell me about it but i wasent taking much notice and she said that is more addictive ?


I'll be completely honest with you mate she could be on both, plenty of people who are on heroin are also on crack, but for how they make you feel they're both very different drugs

from how how it makes her feel (buzzing) and what you say it looks like i'd say it's crack but then from how you say she smokes it and what she calls it i'd say it's heroin

is it possible she does it more often than you know about? how long per day do you spend with her etc and also do you know a lot about her finances, are you sure that she only spends £30 a week on it?

starting to think possibly she might've been a bit economical with the truth about the extent of her use, i hope she's not on both though mate

can you not, in a non confrontational way, just come out and ask her, "look, wtf is this sh1t?"


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

First thoughts were heroin, not sure how shes kept a lid on it for 20 years using so little

I dont want to come across as a complete **** and ill probably get negged to fcuk but how sure of her illness are you? if you kow for sure then thats fine, if its just her say so then id be weary, most manipulative people you will ever meet

Lost enough people over the years to smack, make her stop or walk away


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

goonerton said:


> Well i can't say i've ever associated with heroin dealers , but i know heroin doesn't come in a pellet as described by the OP, whereas small bits of crack could be described that way, and when she gets these "pellets" she asks here dealer for whiskey...just logic mate...


see my post above that's why i'm confused too, although logicaly you can't really smoke crack the way the Op has described either and that's exactly how you smoke heroin

starting to think possibly she's comboing the 2 up in which case she'd definently be spending a lot more than £30 a week though


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

A lot of assumptions bein made and scaremongering in this thread

Vet talk to the woman mate, find out what she's blazin if you trust what she says then do what makes you happy. Shes been on it 20 yrs and isn't on the streets beggin for money or sellin her body so its not as bad as it could be

Good luck mate


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

TG123 said:


> see my post above that's why i'm confused too, although logicaly you can't really smoke crack the way the Op has described either and that's exactly how you smoke heroin
> 
> starting to think possibly she's comboing the 2 up in which case she'd definently be spending a lot more than* £30 a week[/*QUOTE]
> 
> i dont no whether price discusion on this is allowed i will edit straight away if not, but each rock is £10


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"*see my post above that's why i'm confused too, although logicaly you can't really smoke crack the way the Op has described either and that's exactly how you smoke heroin**starting to think possibly she's comboing the 2 up in which case she'd definently be spending a lot more than £30 a week*"

i think it has been known for people to 'chase' crack as well, perhaps it would last longer if you are using very small amounts than putting on a pipe.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

vetran said:


> if she's definently buying "a rock" then it's crack, and a tenners about right
> 
> it's just the way you say she smokes it and sometimes calls it whisky anyone would assume it's heroin
> 
> ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

vetran:3409511 said:


> i dont no whether price discusion on this is allowed i will edit straight away if not, but each rock is £10


That's the goin rate for a small rock


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Breda said:


> A lot of assumptions bein made and scaremongering in this thread
> 
> *Vet talk to the woman mate, find out what she's blazin if you trust what she says then do what makes you happy. Shes been on it 20 yrs and isn't on the streets beggin for money or sellin her body so its not as bad as it could be*
> 
> ...


thanks mate its just that she knows i take aas and have done so for a long time and she has never questioned me about it,need as much info as i can and you guys have done that,i need that sort of info before i sit down and have a chat with her. thank you all


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

also its not something i cant have a word with my freinds with because i really dont want any one of them to no


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TG123:3409528 said:


> My post wasn't aimed at you mate but other posts in the thread myself included when I said everyone I know who takes crack is a cnut.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems like it's crack! £10 for a rats nostril lol. Vetran, just ask her to be straight with u, tell her ur not judging but u r interested in what she is putting in her body.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

My only advice is get rid!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> *My only advice is get rid![/*QUOTE]
> 
> no disrespect mate but that aint gonna happen,i would rather try to help than give up and abandon


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

vetran said:


> Full respect mate, must be love
> 
> People can change, takes her to accept that she'll never touch drugs again, though
> 
> You can't casually take hard drugs like heroin/crack/meth, no matter what anyone says


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> i understand that now and thats what this thread is all about,i am asking for advice and have been given it,i was on the dating scene for 3 years and she come along and you just no when you have found the right one,i wish she wasent a user but i have to deal with it now bro


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Only giving my opinion, but it doesn't sound like you appreciate the severity of the situation you are in. You can't just deal with hard drug addiction, it leaves people homeless/committing crime/doing ANYTHING for a fix. She needs serious help. ASAP. Without it she will end up with nothing, and she could take you with her.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> *Only giving my opinion,* but it doesn't sound like you appreciate the severity of the situation you are in. You can't just deal with hard drug addiction, it leaves people homeless/committing crime/doing ANYTHING for a fix. She needs serious help. ASAP. Without it she will end up with nothing, and she could take you with her.


that what i want,but as she could end up taking me with her,impossible mate,i aint that weak, i need downers not uppers lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

WilsonR6:3409610 said:


> Only giving my opinion, but it doesn't sound like you appreciate the severity of the situation you are in. You can't just deal with hard drug addiction, it leaves people homeless/committing crime/doing ANYTHING for a fix. She needs serious help. ASAP. Without it she will end up with nothing, and she could take you with her.


That's a common assumption made. Not all people that use the "harder" drugs become homeless or unable to lead a normal life.

This is true for many but some are able to hold down jobs and not let the drugs take over their life

None of us here are in a position to judge or tell a grown ass man to get rid of his woman. He's livin with her, he knows what she's about.

Many partners have issues with aas use due to misconceptions, we only hear horror stories about drug use in the media.

Vet is tryin not to be an ignorant cnut and good on him!


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Breda said:


> That's a common assumption made. Not all people that use the "harder" drugs become homeless or unable to lead a normal life.
> 
> This is true for many but some are able to hold down jobs and not let the drugs take over their life
> 
> ...


This is one succinct as fvck post, well said.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> That's a common assumption made. Not all people that use the "harder" drugs become homeless or unable to lead a normal life.
> 
> This is true for many but some are able to hold down jobs and not let the drugs take over their life
> 
> ...


Fair point. Not all hard drug users end up with nothing, but I don't think hard drug users are able to lead a 'normal' life

Very expensive, very addictive, very harmful to mental and physical health. I think once it becomes habit and you can choose to not take it, then it has taken over your life.

Can't compare AAS use to hard drug use :/ you won't have a psychotic episode and steal from your parents to buy a tub of anavar. Good on him for not being ignorant, I hope it all goes well


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Breda said:


> That's a common assumption made. Not all people that use the "harder" drugs become homeless or unable to lead a normal life.
> 
> This is true for many but some are able to hold down jobs and not let the drugs take over their life
> 
> ...


Fair point. Not all hard drug users end up with nothing, but I don't think hard drug users are able to lead a 'normal' life

Very expensive, very addictive, very harmful to mental and physical health. I think once it becomes habit and you can choose to not take it, then it has taken over your life.

Can't compare AAS use to hard drug use :/ you won't have a psychotic episode and steal from your parents to buy a tub of anavar. Good on him for not being ignorant, I hope it all goes well


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

vetran said:


> i agree but who am i to say i take drugs to , aas


There is a gulf of a differenc between AAS and Drugs for highs. We all know this. You take yours according to data and medical information for example you don't take 100000mg of test because it's alot we gauge what we take and work against the sides with PCT a controlled administration of a substance.

Crack or any other drug is taken as a high and no thought for safety is there.

Massively different, don't kid ourself Vet mate x


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

WilsonR6 said:


> Fair point. Not all hard drug users end up with nothing, but I don't think hard drug users are able to lead a 'normal' life
> 
> Very expensive, very addictive, very harmful to mental and physical health. *I think once it becomes habit and you can choose to not take it, then it has taken over your life. *
> 
> Can't compare AAS use to hard drug use :/ you won't have a psychotic episode and steal from your parents to buy a tub of anavar. Good on him for not being ignorant, I hope it all goes well


i think this is true with her it has become apart of her life,but she is a very clever woman with a dentistry deegree,her x fella got her on it 20 years ago it seems it can affect all that dabble in it


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

vetran said:


> i think this is true with her it has become apart of her life,but she is a very clever woman with a dentistry deegree,her x fella got her on it 20 years ago it seems it can affect all that dabble in it


Trust me mate no one is safe from its pull! No matter how well educated or decent a person they are, I know solicitors and coppers that have had or do have habits, it's actually easier for these addicts to continue there every day life's as there incomes usually high enough maintain there habit and not have a adverse effect on them financially.

Destruction of your life as a addict has only way road leading to it and that's money.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

FYI

Whiskey = white = crack

Brandy =brown = heroin

Standard terms anywhere on the street in the uk


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I completely agree that there is a big difference between Class A drugs & AAS.

But I have noticed at times, some ppl saying how much they like the 'feeling of being awesome' when on AAS, or something along those lines.

Is that not a 'high'? I am not saying that you can make a direct connection between the two, but some ppl, notably over zealous Drug Workers do.

Read Dr Rinse's recent negative experiences at a needle exchange.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

bigjuice said:


> yep mate heroin, whiskey and brandy b's and whites, code name for heroin, i know alot of people have already given you good advice so i dont need to bang on, but it is a horrible disgusting drug mate ive seen it ruin lives of family members and the sad thing is i grew up with people selling it, you want to get her well clear, the docs usually prescribe methodone you get the same high but it will aide in coming of heroin but can become just as addictive!!ive no reason to contemplate wether shes telling you the truth about how often she smokes it because i dont knw you or her, but *in my experience of selling it no one!* and i mean NO ONE only smokes it twice a week, and thats the truth mate, i have never come across some one to only smoke it twice a week, the least i came across was a lad picking up 3 times a week but that was 3 large ammounts, if it was me id try to keep a close eye on her, sometimes things can seem worse then you actually pick up on, step back and just watch her, and think about her life and how she is on a daily basis, im sure youll be able to help her out, best of luck to you both because to come of that sh1t youre going to really need it


Are we talking about heroin here?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I completely agree that there is a big difference between Class A drugs & AAS.
> 
> But I have noticed at times, some ppl saying how much they like the 'feeling of being awesome' when on AAS, or something along those lines.
> 
> ...


Again, huge difference

On AAS you feel confident/more alpha, on hard drugs your brain is crammed with that much serotonin/dopamine that you are physically unable to feel bad emotions

That's like comparing the feeling you get from eating your favourite packet of crisps to being on the fastest rollercoaster


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

vettran you nee to show her who wears the trousers mate


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

WilsonR6 said:


> Again, huge difference
> 
> On AAS you feel confident/more alpha, on hard drugs your brain is crammed with that much serotonin/dopamine that you are physically unable to feel bad emotions
> 
> That's like comparing the feeling you get from eating your favourite packet of crisps to being on the fastest rollercoaster


Well coke makes you feel fantastic. But the point I was making is that they both make you feel good.

I have direct knowledge of both, but am not comparing the two, but merely illustrating a connection, however tenuous by some people.


----------



## Cockles99 (Jul 13, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Well coke makes you feel fantastic. But the point I was making is that they both make you feel good.
> 
> I have direct knowledge of both, but am not comparing the two, but merely illustrating a connection, however tenuous by some people.


I think on many levels there is a lot of similarity (and I know people aren't gonna like this but it's just my opinion!).

People generally take illicit drugs for a problem, insecurity, to feel good-whatever, it's to escape reality.

You could argue that using aas is very similar. I mean people don't need to use them (unless medically prescribed i guess). They take them to get the side effects, ie bigger muscles, and by this feel better, look better, be something they aren't or can't realistically achieve. In other words escape reality.

It amazes me comments from aas users moaning about having to see junkies in the needle exchange, when they are too injecting drugs. In fact, a large proportion of drug service users don't even use needles. Think that is complete hypocrisy.

Personally I'm not judging aas or illicit users-I say legalise everything and allow people to do what they want to do.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good topic to bring up, legislation.

But then don't you think that by 'permitting' all drugs, they'd be millions completely ruined? Or maybe, they should be licensed, so that you can get access with some sort of medico/legal prescription?

Where does legality end...should we abolish the age of consent? I don't think we should.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Cockles99 said:


> Personally I'm not judging aas or illicit users-I say legalise everything and allow people to do what they want to do.


dont agree with much of what you said tbh, took a lot of drugs as a teenager , not because i was insecure, because we had a damn good time while doing them was purely my reason

Who should pick up the tab when we legalise drugs then? sure as sh1te the junkies aint gonna pay there way


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Junkies do pay there way...by robbing & stealing!!

But not all of them live like that.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

not all of them, im guessing over 90% of them are committing some sort of crime on a weekly basis to fund there habbit


----------



## Cockles99 (Jul 13, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> dont agree with much of what you said tbh, took a lot of drugs as a teenager , not because i was insecure, because we had a damn good time while doing them was purely my reason
> 
> Who should pick up the tab when we legalise drugs then? sure as sh1te the junkies aint gonna pay there way


Sure, bit of experimentation aside. Should have distinguished between problematic/addictive and experimental. But if you really look deep down you could argue that experimentation and seeing drugs as a good time, was a sign of some problem.

Don't class all "junkies" the same. Some users commit no crime and pay for their use.

Drugs are very cheap. VERY. As it stands you do pay, in insurance, policing, NHS etc . Tax payer pays millions. Legalise drugs and overnight the country and you the tax payer saves millions. Making drugs illegal is probably the most crazy tactic ever-all the evidence from other countries eg Switzerland, shows legalising even hard drugs has been a total success.

Why is someone who inject steroids paid for from a job, any better than someone who inject heroin, paid for from a job?


----------



## Joebrah (Aug 10, 2012)

Vetran, i can't give you my experience of taking some of the drugs like a few posters can, i cant give you the best advice as i dont know you or your partner but i will just add something anyway.

Drugs especially the ones being thrown around as potential in this thread, but you seem like a pretty clued up guy, you know there is a situation that could go horrendous but it may not, if she has been taking this drug for 20+ years then yes she has an addiction, but she has an addiction under control if she is genuinely only taking it the amount she has. Its wrong for people to just come here and say get rid, you first etc because we all know love isnt that simple.

You have already said you would not abandon her and would help her out and thats all that matters, she may have an addiction but she also has a rock (no pun intended) by her side helping her through it and her illness. If it genuinely bothers you too much, talk with her, if you believe her and she has it under control then just be there and look after her. I've known addicts that have had jobs, never stole or broke the law to get that next fix, people take drugs, some bad, some are the nicest people you meet.

Anyway, my 2 cents take of it what you will


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

omz187 said:


> *vettran you nee to show her who wears the trousers mate*


its a delicate situation and i dont think bullying tactics is the answer bro, had a chat with her last night and she wants to come clean,she says she has wasted 20 tears of her life and for her to say that must be a start.she left her x after 20 years because after being diagnosed with cancer he never turned up with her to get the results as he needed to score,the ongoing problem she faces is that dealers theres at least 6 different ones that text her during the day and they start at 8.30 am up to 11pm at night saying that ime on and sitting at such and such address and tempting her all the time.so today ive replied to all her texts and met them all and politely told them to stop.was amazed dident no what to expect they were all little runts. i have booked 2 weeks holiday to see how she copes without it,and she has also been talking about joining the drug councelling /salvation army to give first hand advice on the pit falls of drugs to help others,i feel a lot better now. thanks guys i hope i get a result


----------



## Daviee (Jun 24, 2012)

Hope all goes well mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck Vet, sounds like you may be getting a handle on things.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

A good counsellor will help her alot, there are some dreadful ones about, so if she sees someone & doesn't feel happy with them, then look around.

There's quite a long waiting list with the agencies, so you could always get a private counsellor, but can be expensive.

If she does want to see a private counsellor, ask the local drug project who they would recommend.

Drug abuse issues aren't solved quickly though. I'm not being negative about all this, just attempting to give you the whole picture, from experience.

pm me if you need any advice.


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck, sounds like you are behind her all the way. That's so nice for her to have a decent man to support her through what's going to be a difficult time. I think it's brilliant that you met the dealers and told them not to contact her again. She must feel very loved and protected. Hope it works out for you


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Vet,

Have you been on holiday yet? Get her to promise you that she won't stash some gear away for when she is on hols. 99% of crackheads would.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

It a difficult one, she has to want to help herself otherwise she wont give it up.

Imagine your gf telling you to stop taking aas, but you dont want to stop. You can imagine it will be a lot harder giving it up and wanting to do things behind their back, unless of course you want to give up yourself.

Hope you sort it


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i havnt read all the comments on this thread so dont know if anybodys said this yet but my advice would be to make sure u dont ever be tempted to take it. if you take it as well the 2 of you could go into a big binge quite easily. im just saying from what iv seen happen to people in the past.

my main priorities wud be make sure she dosnt increase the amount shes taking. then thinking about seeing if she would ever want to stop. whatever u do dont make too big a deal out of it because sometimes that can make it worse.

this is just my opinion from knowing drug users mate hope it helps.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I would have jogged her on , I wouldnt want to see that or have my kids around that ... may sound harsh


----------

